# So loud!



## PotterWatch (Apr 30, 2012)

We brought home twelve new sheep yesterday to join the five we got a week ago.  The new ones are a mixture of ages from still nursing lambs to a five year old ewe.  They cried all night long.  I am assuming that they will settle in and the noise will lessen.  Please reassure me that I am right!  I only got a few hours sleep and I'm sure my neighbors aren't very pleased. How many nights do you suppose they will cry?  The first five we got didn't cry at all.


----------



## Remuda1 (Apr 30, 2012)

Lambs just weaned will bleat.... Keep them as comfortable as possible with good nutrition and clean water so that the ONLY thing they have to bleat about is missing their moms. The happier you keep them the sooner they will forget mama. The bleating lambs will cause the adults to bleat in response. Give them some time, monitor their health and well being and things will work out. 

If it were me, I'd go have a visit with the neighbors before hard feeling develop. Good luck with it .


----------



## bonbean01 (Apr 30, 2012)

When we've added new lambs to the flock, the lambs do cry for their mother.  I usually take a lawn chair in with them and graham crackers and soda crackers...just sit there talking to them, munching as loudly as I can and soon they get curious and come for treats.  They tame up pretty quickly that way too and the crying didn't take long to get over.

Good idea about talking with your neighbours and letting them know this won't last forever and to bear with you while your sheep make the adjustment.

Good luck and enjoy your herd


----------

